# I ordered a Sinn 104 I St Sa White today. It will be my first German watch, a few questions.



## lankyleopard (May 28, 2017)

I may have ordered prematurely, b/c I have a few questions.

What does the St and Sa mean? 

Does it use the tegimented steel?

Does it have AR coating?

Any complaints on the leather strap or the bracelet?

Any other general pros and cons would be appreciated.


----------



## PrimeTime0099 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lol, I'm looking at this watch too. How did you decide on the white vs black dial... tough choice.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

St is stainless steel ans sa is sapphire crystal. Its not tegimented and it will have an ar coating

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## User365937 (Apr 29, 2017)

You're going to love it. I know I do.


----------



## lankyleopard (May 28, 2017)

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Lol, I'm looking at this watch too. How did you decide on the white vs black dial... tough choice.


The white one pops.


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

"st" ist Edelstahl (gehäuse), und "sa" ist Saphirkristall (deckglas).
Deckglas aus beidseitig entspiegelt.
Nein, es ist nicht tegiment.

mehr informationen hier: https://www.sinn.de/de/Modell/104_St_Sa_I_W.htm


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

So you ordered a new watch entirely without looking at the spec-sheet? Was your criteria for picking it just: ooh it's pretty?

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

SI stands for indicies and SA for arabic


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

uplockjock said:


> SI stands for indicies and SA for arabic


No. See above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Always surprises me when people buy stuff and then ask about it. I mean I will NEVER get that logic


----------



## Chronographer (Jan 10, 2009)

Good looking Sinn


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved everything about mine except the polished case, so I had it media blasted. Now it's perfect for me.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

MadsNilsson said:


> So you ordered a new watch entirely without looking at the spec-sheet? Was your criteria for picking it just: *ooh it's pretty?*
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


That just about sums up how I choose a watch. :-d


----------



## lankyleopard (May 28, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> So you ordered a new watch entirely without looking at the spec-sheet? Was your criteria for picking it just: ooh it's pretty?
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


Spec sheet on watchbuys didn't address my questions. Of course I looked at the specs, lol.

Sinn 104 I St Sa White on Strap

It mentions sapphire, but not AR.


----------



## lankyleopard (May 28, 2017)

That blasted case is awesome. I don't mind it being polished, but if it ever gets scratched to hell, then I'll know what to do.


----------



## lankyleopard (May 28, 2017)

I got it and am in love. The leather strap that came with it is a little long so I am exchanging it for the short version.
View attachment 12893829

View attachment 12893831


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

lankyleopard said:


> Spec sheet on watchbuys didn't address my questions. Of course I looked at the specs, lol.
> 
> Sinn 104 I St Sa White on Strap
> 
> It mentions sapphire, but not AR.


Would've been better to check the Sinn site for more complete details: 104 St Sa I W.

Among other juicy bits, AR coating is clearly noted under "Technical Details". Front crystal has AR on both sides. Exhibition back has interior AR.

$0.02

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

lankyleopard said:


> Spec sheet on watchbuys didn't address my questions. Of course I looked at the specs, lol.
> 
> Sinn 104 I St Sa White on Strap
> 
> It mentions sapphire, but not AR.


And then you looked no further, but just ordered. It's your money and your decision, of course. I just would have done very different. I am reminded of a story about a fool and his money (I think that they parted ways?).

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## lankyleopard (May 28, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> And then you looked no further, but just ordered. It's your money and your decision, of course. I just would have done very different. I am reminded of a story about a fool and his money (I think that they parted ways?).
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


You guys are harsh. Play nice, lol.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

lankyleopard said:


> You guys are harsh. Play nice, lol.


Lol agreed, don't sweat it .

Congrats on the purchase. The 104 is a solid, good-looking and versatile watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Really impressed with mine. My first true white face watch and loving it 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> So you ordered a new watch entirely without looking at the spec-sheet? *Was your criteria for picking it just: ooh it's pretty?*
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


Millions of men have chosen WIVES just as quickly for the SAME reason and WITHOUT looking at a "spec-sheet" (The Mother...always study the MOTHER)..... Worse thing that happens to the SINN buyer is he loses about 20-30% of his initial purchase...... "Pretty girls" are much more expensive.


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks amazing Wildman. What is that 1st strap in pic?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> Millions of men have chosen WIVES just as quickly for the SAME reason and WITHOUT looking at a "spec-sheet" (The Mother...always study the MOTHER)..... Worse thing that happens to the SINN buyer is he loses about 20-30% of his initial purchase...... "Pretty girls" are much more expensive.


That seems like a silly metaphor. I stand by my earlier comments, that, if you buy a watch without looking into how it works then you are probably a bit of a knob (same logic goes for choosing a spouse).

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MadsNilsson said:


> That seems like a silly metaphor. I stand by my earlier comments, that, if you buy a watch without looking into how it works then you are probably a bit of a knob (same logic goes for choosing a spouse).
> 
> Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


That makes 99% of all watch buyers knobs then. Outside of WIS, most people buy watches because of the name or how they look. Not everyone has to get into deep research to decide what they want to buy.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

CFK-OB said:


> That makes 99% of all watch buyers knobs then. Outside of WIS, most people buy watches because of the name or how they look. Not everyone has to get into deep research to decide what they want to buy.


But this is WUS, and I think most would be a bit more... educated about watches in general (OP seems to have more than a few watches so likely not a newbie). It's not much work to find out what St and Sa mean, not to mention whether the watch is tegimented (which it isn't).

While I wouldn't describe the OP as the other commenter did, it does look seem the OP didn't do much homework and asked pretty basic questions after placing an order.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Myron said:


> I loved everything about mine except the polished case, so I had it media blasted. Now it's perfect for me.


That looks perfect to me too
Great idea there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I might have been a bit harsh - but what I saw was either an attempt at trolling or at seeking advice after the fact. Whatever case it annoys me when I see it. If it doesn't bother you then that's fine. 

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I recently bought the black one, hope you enjoy the white! Love it so far.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> That looks perfect to me too
> Great idea there


Thank you Spring-Diver!


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks karmatp, I like the combo too bit it's just a cheap canvas strap I had lying around, threw it on while I wait for a similar but much better quality black cordura strap to arrive.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Myron said:


> I loved everything about mine except the polished case, so I had it media blasted. Now it's perfect for me.


huh, interesting look!


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

That bead blasted case looks good

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the bead blasted look def fits the white (I like the normal look with the black dial though)


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Agreed. That watch is going to get a lot of compliments.


ms55 said:


> I think the bead blasted look def fits the white (I like the normal look with the black dial though)


----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

Myron said:


> I loved everything about mine except the polished case, so I had it media blasted. Now it's perfect for me.


Beautiful! Where did you get it media blasted?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice watch.Enjoy!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

biggshockfan said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get it media blasted?


My guess, Duarte at Northeast watch works. He's a master blaster seriously though, Duarte does excellent work and good pricing too


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> My guess, Duarte at Northeast watch works. He's a master blaster seriously though, Duarte does excellent work and good pricing too
> 
> 
> Shannon
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

biggshockfan said:


> Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask for the "fine" bead blast. It's the closest to Sinn's pearl blast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

Seems as though others here have already answered your initial question, so I'll just say enjoy it in good health. I have a black dial 104 and love it. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

This thread changed my mind. I think I m going for this white 104 instead of the 556 i was originally intending. The white one is such a more beautiful watch.


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

Wildmans85 said:


> Really impressed with mine. My first true white face watch and loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never drawn to the white 104, but those photos look goood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Fantastic watch, congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Matison (Mar 24, 2006)

sticky said:


> That just about sums up how I choose a watch. :-d


Yup!


----------



## Ignaceworang (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice watch....with the feinglieder bracelet might be even prettier


----------

